
Show HN: We built a serverless site to calculate cloud storage prices - dynofuz
http://coststorage.com/?ref=showhn
======
sreenadh
Is this site opensource? I am curious to see the source for a Phenomic
project.

------
jamesmp98
Dear god, Azure is cheaper than I thought

